# Ten Thousand Island Fishing Report and Video



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Great report, thanks


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

6 days--what a great trip! Thanks for sharing the well-filed and narrated video!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Sounds like an awesome time. I was going to do an everglades camping trip but I guess I'll have to wait until fall. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Bonehead if you have a Thermal Cell you should be okay with the bugs until the end of March. If you have wind like we did 10 to 15 MPH it will keep most of the no-seeums mosquitoes away. When I was on the water I had zero problems with bugs. Just hate seeing you wait until fall for the trip. Even better yet do both March and a trip in the fall.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Those are always a fun trip. Great job!


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Seen you Gheenoe boyz out there, we were on Gullivan Key the same weekend. The breeze was perfect and we didnt get touched by one bug on Gullivan, nor did we encounter any ***** suprisingly! Was a perfect weekend!!! Cheers to camping the 10k, always a good time


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I really enjoyed the video.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

brianBFD said:


> I really enjoyed the video.


Thanks to you and the others for the positive feedback!


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Awesome report


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

bonehead said:


> Sounds like an awesome time. I was going to do an everglades camping trip but I guess I'll have to wait until fall. Thanks for sharing!


They are probably worse in the fall. We are doing our trip in 10 days.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Viking1 said:


> Last week I spent 6 days fishing and camping in the 10K Islands. The weather was very windy and I found few fish on the outside on the first day. The second day and for the rest of the week I fished the back country and focused on creeks, oyster bars and passes that had good current flow. Following this pattern produced a lot of fish (snook, jacks, trout and mangrove). I was using a white jig the whole time with a little shrimp Pro Cure on it.
> 
> I thought this picture was interesting because of the mosquito that posed just above my loop knot to get his picture taken.
> 
> ...


Good video. Making me froth for my trip that starts in 10 days.


----------

